# Rams Horn Village Exchange Questions



## cory30 (Jul 11, 2012)

I was just able to obtain an exchange into Rams Horn Village for June 21-28, 2014 (I know how do you plan two years in advance). My family and I have never visited Colorado (or any of the Rocky Mountain area) and I have been strongly considering taking a summer trip to that region for some time. From what I have read this is a very nice resort with excellent access to RMNP. I have two kids who at the time of travel will be 10 and 6 so I do want to make sure there will be enough activities and points of interest to keep them entertained. They do love wildlife and outdoor activities but would not be thrilled with a week of just sightseeing.

I know individulal tastes and preferences vary greatly but for those folks who have visited this area would Rams Horn Village be a good location for a first visit to the Rocky Mountain region? 

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 11, 2012)

Perfect choice of accomodation. We love Estes Park in summer, we own at a different resort and visit third week in July.


----------



## Robert D (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations on getting that exchange. It's very difficult to exchange into Rams Horn in the summer. We own a summer week that we use every year in early August.  I think your kids will have a great time there. There will be a lot of kids there that time of the year and the resort is very near the entrance to Rocky Mountain National Park.


----------



## johnnythatsmyboy (Nov 4, 2012)

I am a new RCI Points Account user.  When I search for Rams Horn Village I see no availability past May 2014.  Can you tell me how you made your reservation for June 2014.


----------



## shagnut (Nov 5, 2012)

Did you have an ongoing search or did you just find it sitting on line? I'm trying for a Sept week . not having any luck.  shaggy


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a check in this year on July 5th.  Will the park be really crowded since it is a holiday weekend?  What other things are there to do in the area besides the park or a reasonable day trip?


----------



## Robert D (Nov 5, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> I have a check in this year on July 5th.  Will the park be really crowded since it is a holiday weekend?  What other things are there to do in the area besides the park or a reasonable day trip?



That's a great week - do you own there or the guest of an owner or did you get it on RCI?  I would think the park would be really crowded then but it's a big park and shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 5, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> I have a check in this year on July 5th.  Will the park be really crowded since it is a holiday weekend?  What other things are there to do in the area besides the park or a reasonable day trip?



If you are a rodeo fan, or have never been to a rodeo and want to check it out, the rodeo is at Estes Park from July 9 to July 14, 2013.  I've never been to that rodeo but the Estes Park fairgrounds are nice and have a nice grandstand in the arena.

There is a brief blurb about the rodeo at http://www.estesparkcvb.com/calendar.cfm?currdte=07-01-2013&eventid=4005


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 5, 2012)

It was an RCI exchanged made little over a year ago.  I was just looking and there it was and I had enough TPUs (33) to get it.  (-:


----------



## Amy (Nov 8, 2012)

I found a June 28 to July 5th 2004 week sitting online last night in the RCI Weeks side and placed a hold on it.  I'm debating about whether to let this go.  If I do let it go, I'll release it this afternoon.  So if someone is interested in this week but don't have an ongoing search in place, you may want to start one soon.  I think it took 33 or 34 TPU.


----------



## cory30 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry for the delayed response, I just realized this thread had more posts. I actually saw the week online and grabbed it (no ongoing search). I imagine with it being so far in advance (nearly two years) there probably weren't any ongoing searches set up yet for that far in advance.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 11, 2012)

Rams Horn Village has the 1 in 4 rule, correct?

Does anyone know the bed arrangement on a 6/6 unit?


----------

